# One month RAI test results



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

They took a new level I'd never had done before, but the results are kind of freaking me out.....apt is tomorrow morning....had RAI treatment for Graves on 10/13 (bold is me, other is range):

Thyroglobulin, Qn.	*2751.0* 0.5-55.0	ng/mL

**Results verified by repeat testing** Premature Infants (27-31 wks gest): 1 day old: 107.0 - 395.0 3 day old: 49.0 - 163.0 30 day old: 17.0 - 63.0 Premature Infants (31-34 wks gest): 1 day old: 147.0 - 277.0 10 day old: 32.0 - 112.0 Term Infants: 1 day old: 6.0 - 93.0 10 day old: 9.0 - 148.0 30 day old: 19.0 - 51.0 7-12 years: 20.0 - 50.0 13-18 years: 9.0 - 27.0 Adult: 0.5 - 55.0 . Reference interval does not apply following thyroidectomy when levels should be <0.5 ng/mL or repeatedly low. The presence of antithyroid antibodies may cause decreased levels of measurable thyroglobulin due to competitive inhibition in this immunometric assay. . Siemens (DPC) ICMA Methodology

Antithyroglobulin Ab	*<20* 0-40 IU/mL
Siemens (DPC) ICMA Methodology

T4,Free(Direct)* 2.97* 0.82-1.77	ng/dL

TSH	*<0.006* 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL

Triiodothyronine (T3)	*488* 71-180	ng/dL

Anyone have any idea what that first one means? That is a crazy high number.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's the tumor marker. I'm not sure how or if Graves impacts the results. Did you have any nodules pre-RAI?


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

I had an ultrasound done when all of this started back in April of last year, these were the results:

"First the Ultrasound which was taken on 4/29, I am skipping some of the mumbo jumbo and just jumping to the nitty gritty

"Visualized portions of the thyroid show the thyroid gland to be diffusely enlarged with multiple diffuse complex cystic and solid lesions along with simple cysts throughout both lobes, greater on the right than the left."

"The largest solid lesion in the lower right pole measures 9x7x8mm with the larger solid lesion in the left lower pole measuring 31x16x25mm"

"The right lobe measures 64x32x31mm with the left lobe measuring 72x23x31mm"

"Impression: 1.Probable multinodular goiter"


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

minli said:


> They took a new level I'd never had done before, but the results are kind of freaking me out.....apt is tomorrow morning....had RAI treatment for Graves on 10/13 (bold is me, other is range):
> 
> Thyroglobulin, Qn.	*2751.0* 0.5-55.0	ng/mL
> 
> ...


This is why I always recommend surgery; there are exceptions, of course. But...................so many have been told not to worry they don't have cancer and if I recall, I do believe I mentioned the "solid" was of great concern.

Please let us know; I and the others will remain concerned until we hear from you.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

yeah, I've always had some worry since I have had all three antibodies from the beginning. But my old Endo said everything fit Graves too well and since nothing ever showed up hot or cold with the RAIU/S, it can't be cancer......blah....blah.....blah..... guess we'll find out soon enough right.

My appointment is tomorrow at 10:30 central time, will log on and give an update as soon as I have one.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, had a long talk with Endo this morning.....

Surgeon was consulted and agreed, the tissue in my thyroid is too unstable to safely be punctured, less yet removed. He also noted that it is too large to safely remove, so no matter what I will have to go through more RAI at some point to shrink it so it can be safely removed.

The bottom line is that I have a 3cm+ solid/non-cystic nodule in the left lower quadrant of my overly cystic, very angry, too unstable thyroid. The plan is to get me to levels where it would be safe to biopsy the largest of the nodules at my next appointment 6wks from today, if that cannot happen, we ultrasound again to see if the size has changed...etc.... The ultimate goal no matter what is going to be to shrink my thyroid to a size where it can be safely removed. Both my Endo and I agree it has been in my body for far too long, is causing far too much damage, and as soon as it can be safely removed, it will be.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well that's good -- I mean that you are moving toward removal. I think you'd want to have someone take a look around and such. Bummer that you have to wait, but I can understand!


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

most of this morning was a blur, but it kept being mentioned that FNA is dangerous for people with Graves and are actively very hyper. They used a specific word but danged if I can recall it now that I need to


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

First of all were you tested positive for TSI antibodies (if you are over 40 they should be higher than 100)
The nodules composed form purely colloid and connective tissue as well as cysts will not shrink after RAI; in fact RAI wi9ll only kill the zones of high uptake; it also will cause scarring of the tissue which will make removal even more challenging.
The encapsulated cystic nodules can be treated with ethanol ablation.
RAI is recommended for older patients (over 50) with toxic nodules.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

I am 36 and my TSI is at 587 (0-139 range) TPO is at 319 (0-34 range)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

minli said:


> yeah, I've always had some worry since I have had all three antibodies from the beginning. But my old Endo said everything fit Graves too well and since nothing ever showed up hot or cold with the RAIU/S, it can't be cancer......blah....blah.....blah..... guess we'll find out soon enough right.
> 
> My appointment is tomorrow at 10:30 central time, will log on and give an update as soon as I have one.


Solid is cold.

If you can, see if you can still have surgery done. Your clavicle lymph nodes need checked as well.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

working on it....just trying to stay as calm as I can while waiting to see if we can at least biopsy at the next apt


----------

